# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  كوكتيل من الصور

## I wanna

مراااحب 
اليوم حبينا نصور كوكتيل من الصور المنوعة 
هي شوي غريبة لكن تقبلوها 


 


 



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 

و نختمها بالريالات 

 







تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
صور كوكتيل منوعه 
اخووي تصلح مصور إعلانات  :bigsmile:  
وعجبتني حركة الريالات >> متفنن فيهم عدل هع   :amuse: 
تسلم على هيك طرح
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ماشاء الله عليكـ خيو ماخليت شئ الاصـــورته*

*بس (كانكـ تسوي دعايه لبعض المنتجات ههه)>>>>يشتغل مسوق ...*

*بجـــد تصوير رائع ولمسات الابداع تفوح منه* 

*بنتظـــار المزيد من الابداعات...*

*تحيـــــاتي لكــ...*

----------


## همس الصمت

اوووووووه
ماشاء الله هالكوكتيل مرة حلووووو
عجبوني الصور كلهم
بالذات الريالات تفنن على الاخر
ومثل ماقالوا تصلح تطلع
مصور افلام للاعلانات
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفق لكل خير ...

----------


## I wanna

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> صور كوكتيل منوعه 
> اخووي تصلح مصور إعلانات  
> وعجبتني حركة الريالات >> متفنن فيهم عدل هع 
> تسلم على هيك طرح
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> 
> دمت بود



 

يسلمووو على التعليق الحلو
دمت بخير

----------


## I wanna

> *ماشاء الله عليكـ خيو ماخليت شئ الاصـــورته*
> 
> *بس (كانكـ تسوي دعايه لبعض المنتجات ههه)>>>>يشتغل مسوق ...*
> 
> *بجـــد تصوير رائع ولمسات الابداع تفوح منه* 
> 
> *بنتظـــار المزيد من الابداعات...*
> 
> *تحيـــــاتي لكــ...*



 
شكرا لك بحر العجائب
لا خلا و لا عدم من تواجدكم

----------


## I wanna

> اوووووووه
> 
> ماشاء الله هالكوكتيل مرة حلووووو
> عجبوني الصور كلهم
> بالذات الريالات تفنن على الاخر
> ومثل ماقالوا تصلح تطلع
> مصور افلام للاعلانات
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> 
> موفق لكل خير ...



 
هههههههههههه

يسلموووو مشرفتنا على ذوقك الرائع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوش تصوير اخوووك
يعطيك العافية

----------


## مرة الغالي

لا ذاهو فاتح لو سوبر ماركت
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## I wanna

> خوش تصوير اخوووك
> يعطيك العافية



 

خوش مرور ايضاً

ثانكس على الكومنت

----------


## I wanna

> لا ذاهو فاتح لو سوبر ماركت
> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله



 

ههههههههه
شكرا لتواجدك اللطيف

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*تصوير قميل :) ،*

*وكوكتيل صور مره قميلين  ..*

*ونفس ماقالو القمآعه تنفع للإعلآنآت  ،*

*تسلم الإيدين خيي على الطرح ..~*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## I wanna

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *تصوير قميل :) ،* 
> *وكوكتيل صور مره قميلين  ..* 
> *ونفس ماقالو القمآعه تنفع للإعلآنآت  ،* 
> *تسلم الإيدين خيي على الطرح ..~* 
> *ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
> *تحيآتي*



 

حضورك هنا ايضاً قميل جداً
ردك مميز قداً

ثانكس

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

خخخ ماظل شي كريمي جونسون
ذكرتني 
انا مصورة منتجات جونسون كل علبه على حده
بس ماحطيتهم في النت
اجرب حالي بس
ما شاء الله عليك
سبقتني مع اني ماعندي نيه اني احطهم

----------


## I wanna

> خخخ ماظل شي كريمي جونسون
> 
> ذكرتني 
> انا مصورة منتجات جونسون كل علبه على حده
> بس ماحطيتهم في النت
> اجرب حالي بس
> ما شاء الله عليك
> 
> سبقتني مع اني ماعندي نيه اني احطهم



 


يسلمووووو على التعليق الحلو

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما شاء الله تصوير صاافي جدا بس
اخووك اكيد انت نسيت تصور شامبوه صان صلك ما دري ويش يسمونهاا هههه
كانك امسوي اعلاناات صح،،،،،
مشكووره اخي العزييز والله يسلم ايديينك هلى هذا التصوير الدقيق
دمت بخيير

----------


## I wanna

> ما شاء الله تصوير صاافي جدا بس
> اخووك اكيد انت نسيت تصور شامبوه صان صلك ما دري ويش يسمونهاا هههه
> كانك امسوي اعلاناات صح،،،،،
> مشكوور اخي العزييز والله يسلم ايديينك هلى هذا التصوير الدقيق
> دمت بخيير



 
يسلمووو اخ نبراس على تواجدك اللطيف

والمرات الجاية ان شاء الله نصور اشياء احسن

تسلم مرة ثانية

----------

